# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  анонимайзер

## Денис Худяков

Здравствуйте, сегодня взломали моего друга, я об этом не знал. Он попросил дать свой номер телефона чтобы мне отправили смс с кодом активации, я доверился.Даже не подозревал что его взломали. Позже мне пришла смс что я получил доступ к подписке на этот сайт http://security-access.ru/. Стоимость ее составляла 20р в день. Тут я и понял что его взломали. Так вот с целью чего у меня просили мой номер?? Что может произойти и что сделать чтобы с эти сволочи с помощью моего телефона не натворили дел? Незнаю, я позвонил оператору и отменил эту услугу, но все равно я опасаюсь ведь мой номер теперь есть у них! Что мне делать, помогите пожалуйста.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Так вот с целью чего у меня просили мой номер??


Отвечу Вашей же цитатой:




> Позже мне пришла смс что я получил доступ к подписке на этот сайт http://security-access.ru/. Стоимость ее составляла 20р в день.


Что ещё, кроме денег, нужно злоумышленникам от вашего номера мобильного, сами посудите. Если подписку отменили, больше беспокоиться не о чем, но впредь на эти грабли не наступайте, проверяйте информацию.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Денис Худяков

спасибо)

----------

